# Anyone own an Onyx Oven from BBQ Guru?



## cabin fever (Sep 28, 2012)

I've searched all over the net for advice on BBQ Guru's Onyx Oven smoker, but haven't really found a whole lot of information on them. The only info I could gather about the Onyx is that they are built a lot better than they used to be and that they hardly use any charcoal. What caught my eye though are the wide cooking grates that can easily fit untrimmed briskets and spares as well as full pans. With that said, does anyone here actually own one of these cookers?


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't own one but I saw a team at the Jack last year cooking with one.  That's means they must produce some good stuff because if not they wouldn't be at the Jack where teams must win a state championship with at least 25 teams, or a competition of 50 teams, or win one of the premiere barbecue competitions that qualify a team for an automatic berth.


----------



## cabin fever (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the response Bama. I also noticed that Diva Q was using one on an episode of BBQ Pitmasters so they must be decent enough smokers. I just wish I could chat online with someone that actually owns an Onyx.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you gone here and checked the post on the blog

http://blog.thebbqguru.com/


----------



## gnomatic (Oct 28, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> I've searched all over the net for advice on BBQ Guru's Onyx Oven smoker, but haven't really found a whole lot of information on them. The only info I could gather about the Onyx is that they are built a lot better than they used to be and that they hardly use any charcoal. What caught my eye though are the wide cooking grates that can easily fit untrimmed briskets and spares as well as full pans. With that said, does anyone here actually own one of these cookers?


I just purchased an Onyx last week and a CyberQ Wifi to go along with it.   I haven't had a chance to cook on it yet, so I don't have the experience with it to offer you an owner's take yet.  I'm sure I'll have more to say after I get a few cooks under my belt.  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gnomatic.

I saw a dude who had his Onyx oven in the wood basket area of his Lang 60 at a competition at the Long Beach, Queen Mary.


----------



## gnomatic (Oct 29, 2012)

raymo76 said:


> I saw a dude who had his Onyx oven in the wood basket area of his Lang 60 at a competition at the Long Beach, Queen Mary.


That sounds like a great pair, wouldn't mind having a Lang 60 to tote around my Onyx as well!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd take this over any XL BGE any day of the week and twice on Tuesdays.  This is one bad a** cooking machine!


----------



## gnomatic (Apr 26, 2013)

I've cooked a decent amount on this cooker, and I do like it.  The fit and finish is not that of a Backwoods, but the Onyx cooks great.  In fact, I've turned out the best ribs and brisket I've ever smoked with this cooker.  At the end of the day, this is what matters.

My CyberQ wifi works well with this as expected.  I keep the top vent on the cooker about 1/4" open, and the slider on the 10cfm fan barely open as well.  Honestly, a 5CFM fan is sufficient for this cooker, even in sub-freezing conditions.


----------

